# Hello! :)



## Pauline. (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi!
I'm Pauline and I live in Poland. I found this forum by chance. I hope that I'll find new interesting informations about mice and meet new people. Now I have 2 spiny mice: Ira and Tudoranka, one mouse from polish breeding: Floyd and more other pets. I'm sorry for my English, because I still learn


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, Pauline. Welcome!  Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------

